# H. Sandmeyer- Sandmeyer Special- Peoria, IL



## Philmott (May 11, 2022)

My wife recently bought this bicycle for me.   I found that it was likely mufactured in 1898.  However,  I suspect that it was made by Patee Bicycle Co, Rouse Hazard, or some sort of cooperation between the two.  I suspect this because of frame similarities and because H. Sandmeyer briefly stopped advertising his bicycle the day it was reported that Fred Patee was arrested on murder charges (long sad story).  Rouse Hazard was also on the brink of bankruptcy this year too.  Additionally, one F.S. Beavis worked closely with Rouse Hazard to produce "My Own" bicycles.  In 1898, "My Own" bicycles produced an [insert name] special.  Perhaps H Sandmeyer took advantage of this? I do not believe this was manufactured by Peoria Rubber, Luthy, or Ide, but I could be wrong.  I feel like H. Sandmeyer would have made a bigger deal of it if they actually made the themselves. Thoughts?


----------



## kostnerave (May 11, 2022)

Wow! What a cool wife!


----------



## Philmott (May 12, 2022)

kostnerave said:


> Wow! What a cool wife!



The best :-D


----------



## Farmboy1895 (May 12, 2022)

Your a lucky man.  That is a nice looking wheel.


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 12, 2022)

Nice bike and Family 👍🇺🇸


----------



## Philmott (May 12, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> Nice bike and Family 👍🇺🇸



Thank you!


----------



## gkeep (May 13, 2022)

Can we shop where she shops??!


----------



## Philmott (May 13, 2022)

gkeep said:


> Can we shop where she shops??!



It was on Facebook marketplace.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 13, 2022)

If Sandmeyer was a manufacturer he would not have been an agent for so many other bicycle companies.  
A beautiful original paint survivor!  Congratulations.  What are your plans for it?


----------



## Philmott (May 14, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> If Sandmeyer was a manufacturer he would not have been an agent for so many other bicycle companies.
> A beautiful original paint survivor!  Congratulations.  What are your plans for it?



Good point about being agents for others. 

We'll, my plan is to, with great distress, put it on my wall.  I really want a toc local bike to ride, but I don't want to be the guy to destroy the original paint and separate it from the original rims...  So, the current plan is to fix up a Peoria Rubber Manufacturing Company's Patee frame that I bought just before this surprise arrived. I just need to wait until our bank accounts recover!


----------



## Philmott (Sep 25, 2022)

Well, I changed my mind.  H Sandmeyer & Co. were agents for Peoria Rubber & Mfg. co. Also, Peoria Rubber was advertising making bicycles for others with their own headbadge. The handlebars of the 98 models appear identical.  This all makes me lean very strongly towards Peoria Rubber being the manufacturer.


----------

